# Solved: Citrix Adobe Acrobat Saving Error



## DarylJ316 (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have users having errors when, after opening a pdf attachment in outlook 2003 with adobe acrobat. When they try to save the document from adobe to a shared folder on a windows 2003 file server it keeps giving an error about insufficient disk space. But if they right click on the attachment in the mail and use "save as", it can save to the same folder with no problems at all. Is there any way to fix this error.

Thank you,
Daryl


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is the error indicating its insufficient disk space on the server side? Usually opening a file in outlook creates a temp file as well as saving from adobe to another directory will create another temp file. Maybe somethings wrong with permissions in one of the temp dirs these 2 programs are using? I would be leaning towards the temp files that adobe uses since your not mentioning any problems saving other things with outlook.

An easy way to troubleshot this is first get outlook out of the equation by putting an adobe document on the desktop or something and then have them try to open it and do a save as to the network location.


----------



## DarylJ316 (May 6, 2009)

I will give the temp directories a try. I can save any pdf attachment directly from outlook is i use save as, but if i open it in adobe first i can't save it from adobe. I will also give it a try after using save as to another location and open it in adobe and save it again to the shared folder and see if it gives the same error.
Thanks alot.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah its really sounding like an adobe temp directory type of thing. I am not sure where adobe saves the fiel before trying to copy it to the server though.


----------



## DarylJ316 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks alot, definatley that. I just need to find the temp folder.


----------

